# Stanley's 7th Birthday Today



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

So he wore a silly (Christmas) decoration on his walk today and yes we got some funny looks, and then for dinner he enjoyed a half pig head which took him nearly 2 hours. I was a bit worried as he decided he needed to 'consume' the teeth aswell which he hasn't ever done before and was looking decidedly fat afterwards!!!

Happy Birthday Stanley - we love you lots.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Stanley.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday to handsome Stanley!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Stanley!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stanley, hope you got everything you wanted from momma!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Stanley.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww Stanley! You are such a handsome guy! Happy birthday silly! What a nice meal!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Happy birthday stanley!

The more I feed murphy goat heads the more likely he is to eat the teeth too so i try to take them away from him. I find that with a lot of things, the more common they are the more he's willing to go to town on the hardest bonier parts he would leave behind at first


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stanley. Every time you post about him I simply want a greyhound more and more. I'm hoping that will be my next dog (if I am ever in the position to get a second dog)...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stanley!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I decided to keep a close eye on Stanley as he was very very full after that meal last night and I was a bit worried to be honest so we had a couple of towels near him in the night in case he needed to throw up! thankfully he didn't. Well today I watched him every time he went out to the toilet and he pooped 7 times, all very crumbly ones due to the high bone content of the pig's head. So only gave him one small boneless meal today and tomorrow he can have two more boneless meals.
Couldn't see any visible signs of teeth though in the poops - bloody hell????


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Stanley, Stanley, Stanley, you shouldn't worry your mom so bad like that pass some teeth will ya.


----------

